# Remember Winnie?



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My sweet, 8 year old foster with a local rescue, Lovebugs Rescue. Her mommy's granddaughter took a selfie of the three of them. Aren't they all adorable! Winnie looks like a cuddly teddy bear. I just love getting updates from previous fosters, it is so much fun and just fills the heart with all sorts of tingly happies. I encourage everyone to try to foster, just one time would help, you will be rewarded beyond measure.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gigi -- Winnie looks so healthy and soooooooooooooooooooo happy. I love hearing about their forever homes and their great lives. After all that the rescues have gone through, it warms the heart to see that we are making a different -- even if it is a baby step at a time.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What a sweet face and how nice they sent you an update. Gigi you have warmed many hearts with your fosters.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I totally agree. It's hard to let them go, but so rewarding to see them living a wonderful new life.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Delightful news & a beautiful pic. to show the joy!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Gigi -- Winnie looks so healthy and soooooooooooooooooooo happy. I love hearing about their forever homes and their great lives. After all that the rescues have gone through, it warms the heart to see that we are making a different -- even if it is a baby step at a time.


I totally agree Lynn, Winnie looks VERY healthy. Her mom home cooks for her and one time when I pup sat her I wanted to eat the food, LOL, it smelled SO good! I sent Winnie a yellow raincoat for Christmas and Winnie's mom told me it didn't fasten around the middle (giggle). Winnie likes her mommy's cooking a little too much, LOL. No worries, we will get it fixed and Winnie's mom says she is going to get a yellow raincoat too. The picture in mind just killed me! They are so cute together, Winnie loves her walks.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw you helped her to her forever home. As fosters we cry when they leave us but are always happy to see them in their forever home,so we can help the next one...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Such a nice update and what a sweet pic!


----------

